# Dovecot V2 cannot access old folder..



## hockey97 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi, I am getting an error in my mail server. Well thunderbird is giving me the error "the mailbox isn't select able". 

The folder where postfix stores the e-mails has only permissions to Postfix the user and the group. I am assuming that the error message is a permission issue. I am guessing that Dovecot the user needs to have permissions to that folder in order to select the mailbox. 

If I make changes to the mailbox location to another location...it will create a folder with Dovecot user permissions and won't get any errors but will always have an empty folder or no e-mails even though e-mails are delivered still but in that one postfix folder. 

I am guessing I need to set Dovecot user to have permission to that folder and subfolders in order for Dovecot to be able to open the files.


----------

